# Mobile site defaults



## ffoulkes (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi,

Great site, great content. I often view the site on my iPhone, and I prefer the traditional format, but the site keeps kicking me to the mobile format. Pain in the ass, can't we have an option to select? Maybe because of my individual settings (don't like being harvested too much), but it always annoys me and leaves me with a negative impression since you do such a great job.

Merely a question. Can I set a default, and if so do I have to reset my browser to do that? I may choose not to go there.


----------



## ahab1372 (Dec 8, 2012)

I use the iCab browser which with the default settings is not recognized as a mobile browser. It can also pretend to be Safari or Safari on iPad if you want to. Comes in handy on Flickr too


----------

